# Baked Clams



## Emely333 (May 1, 2011)

Baked Clams

Ingredients :

48 littleneck clams
11 cups bread crumbs 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
4 tbsp. roasted peppers, minced 
4 tbsp. olive oil 
1 tbsp. oregano

Directions :

1.First clean clams. Pry them open with a butter knife (it issafer than steak knife). Cut out the clam and reserve in bowl. Save one side of the clam shell for serving. We will need 48 halves. 
2. In small bowl combine bread crumbs, garlic, peppers, oil and oregano. Mix well. Now with the clams, I prefer to chop up all the clams into little pieces (my preference). If you choose to chop them up mix the chopped clams with other ingredients and spoon mixture into clams shells. If you choose not to, take whole clams and place back in shell and spoon mixture over clam. 
3.Place clams on large cookie sheet and bake for about 10 minutes. If you like you can garnish with parmesan cheese and lemon.
4. Please make sure before placing clam back into shell that you clean them well.


----------



## CraigC (May 1, 2011)

How do you purge your clams? Always like to hear others methods.

Craig


----------



## Emely333 (May 2, 2011)

CraigC said:


> How do you purge your clams? Always like to hear others methods.
> 
> Craig




Hello i dont have much other method but once i found this on internet and try it out and its working for me....

Place your clams in a large bowl and fill it with water
Clams should be covered by at least 4 inches of water 
Now add about 35 gr (1.23 oz) of salt per litre of water
Turn the clams over, then let them purge for 3 hours in a cool place covered by a towel
Use a black towel because the clams should rest in the dark
After 3 hours your clams are perfectly purged
Rinse under cold running water and discard all opened or damaged clams...

hope it help you...

Nice day


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2011)

that works for me as well, emely. 

i probably go a bit longer on the "soak", but a deep pot of plain salty water, darkness, and time is enough. no messing with cornmeal and the like.

emely, are you sure you're using littlenecks? those are quite small here. we call the medium sized hardshell clams topnecks.


----------



## Emely333 (May 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that works for me as well, emely.
> 
> i probably go a bit longer on the "soak", but a deep pot of plain salty water, darkness, and time is enough. no messing with cornmeal and the like.
> 
> emely, are you sure you're using littlenecks? those are quite small here. we call the medium sized hardshell clams topnecks.




Uselly i make them when we go to holiday on sea then i buy fresh, at home i buy what they have but all are noth good ...Must be carfull when you buy clams once my frend made them and we where all sick whas noth very great heheheh


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2011)

I purge my clams by reading from my book  Love Sonnets with a Lisp by Bolath de Fraille. It a fine emetic and gets most living things to gush from both ends.


----------

